
How I got permission to post VisiCalc (1999) - beefhash
http://static.userland.com/userLandDiscussArchive/msg008583.html
======
cba9
What I learned from this: modern copyright is so bizarre that to just post a
copy of a prorgam online legally requires superhuman levels of patience,
willingness to jump through hoops, unusual levels of corporate continuity for
the tech field, and insiders championing your cause.

Or you could just take 1/10th the luck and time and energy and apply it to
Archive Team projects and get 10x the results...

~~~
sofaofthedamned
It's an interesting tale that unfortunately wouldn't work these days.

Dan Bricklin is a legend, but he's also a relic of when I used to write stuff
that was stuff _I_ had wrote, these days it's always a ladderwork based on
other peoples libraries, middleware etc.

VisiCalc did rock, though.

